# New Watch Today...



## salmonia (Apr 25, 2006)

....Bill YaoÂ´s latest, a Sea Fighter LE...... :tongue2:


----------



## jbw (May 6, 2008)

Very Very nice! The plain strap also compliments the plain bezel.


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

Rather minimalist but very nice :thumbsup:

Paul


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Very nice. Love the handset. :thumbsup:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

very cool....love the bezel


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

Nice


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

I love the business-like bezel, in fact I love the whole thing :tongue2:


----------



## Vic (Feb 21, 2008)

Very nice,

Love the clean look . Nice to have a watch that looks like a BP Bund with a Sapphire crystal,and at a mere fraction of the cost.

Enjoy it !

Cheers,

Vic


----------



## salmonia (Apr 25, 2006)

I put on a mesh today...it really suits the watch imho.... :wub:


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Looks truly stunning on the mesh. :wub:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Very nice indeed Salmonia, very clean looking :yes:


----------



## Steve264 (May 29, 2006)

fantastic on the mesh, but strangely unappealing on rubber...


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2008)

Nice n clean :tongue2:


----------



## Bill B (Apr 4, 2006)

Nice one, congrats.


----------

